# UPDATE: So, have I improved? (video, and many piccies!)



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

You guys look really good and I love sunny's legs, there so furry and cute.And it looks like your having loads of fun but in the first pic it looks like your leg is a bit too forward.


----------



## mrskamel (May 1, 2007)

I agree about you legs too far forward and you look a little tight reined.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Keep your toes in a bit more, and keep your elbows back. Thumbs to the sky. Broden yoour sholders, like you have a cup of tea on your cheast. 

Sorry about the kiddy type learnings, its just its the way i was taught, so its the way i teach x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Gosh he's a woolly fellow.  
How long have you been riding? You say novice, so I'm assuming just starting out, apologies if I'm wrong.
I know everyone is saying how you should sit, leg position etc, and they are correct, but hey, you're just starting out, so just relax and enjoy yourself. You can work on correct position etc, when you start to feel at home in the saddle.
You have a nice straight back, and you've mastered getting your heals down.
Take deep breaths and try loosening your shoulders, then when you feel ready give a little more with the reins, this way when you've learnt to relax, you should find the rest of your body position falls into place.
:wink:


----------



## Sunny Dandy (Apr 27, 2007)

UPDATED.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:wink: You look fab!!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Not trying to be rude - at all! - but before I critique, have you been taught how to bend and flex your horse into the corners?


----------



## Sunny Dandy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks! Meggymoo 
Anything I can improve on?

@Kristy, It ain't my horse, lol, and no I haven't. I've never heard of it, but then again, I've only been riding for about four of five months now, so...What does it mean, out of interest?

Is there anything positional I can improve on? And any comments on the video?


----------



## Sunny Dandy (Apr 27, 2007)

Kristy, do you mean drive the horse further into the corners of the arena? Because it looks like I'm cutting a corner in one of the pics, but we have to follow the track...and I'm on the track in all of them.

P.S I'm not offended in any way, lol, I'm just keen to improve!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

OH. MY. GOD!
He is so cute.
Your heels are down which is good but you need to bend your elbows a bit. Other then that your perfecto!  :wink: 
He is such a cute horse! I LOVE HIM!


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

i could be wrong but at one stage on the video it looked like you were bouncing and not rising. i think it was just before the corner closest to the camera. i could be wrong because the camera was bouncing a bit. :wink:


----------



## Sunny Dandy (Apr 27, 2007)

lol, my poor attemp at a sitting trot, I'm afraid, but I'm getting there.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

No, it literally means to bend a horse's entire body around a circle or turn. You will learn how to do this as you progress. You are doing very well. I'd like to see your toes turned in a bit, your arm brought back a bit while maintaining a bit of flexion in the arm. Thumbs pointed toward the sky, and head up! Good job.


----------



## Sunny Dandy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks, that's great advice. More posts like that, and I can improve much more easily. Thanks, Kristy. :wink:


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Well you will get there good luck.x


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Not a problem!


----------



## Sunny Dandy (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't you all think i need to push my pelvis more forward when rising in rising trot?

I had a go at the canter and a little jump today, and really improved my sitting trot. 'twas fun, and amazing to seen how much you can fit into a half hour lesson. :wink:


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

You look great, just, instead of rising so high and straight up, try rising a little less and come a little more forward. I know that sounds like weird riding, but trust me once you try it it does look good and it works(helps keep your balance) I love your horse!you two look like a match made in aheaven!


----------

